# FS: Corals



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

I've decided to convert my reef to FW because of various reasons, but mostly expenses, so everything is going for sale. I'm not in too much of a hurry to sell everything but obviously the sooner the better.

This will be the last update:

Nuclear Green Paly - *SOLD*
Cinnamon Paly- *SOLD*
Purple Tube Anemone - *SOLD*
Red and Green Lobo - *SOLD*
Pink Birdsnest - *SOLD*
Red Montipora Colony on Rock 7" across - *SOLD*
Green Birdsnest 4"x4" Colony - *SOLD*
Purple Tip Elegance - *SOLD*
Lava Chalice - *SOLD*
Frogspawn Colony - *SOLD*
Green Symphilia - *SOLD*
Green Candy Cane Coral - *SOLD*
Candy Cane Coral - *SOLD*
Acan Coral - *SOLD*
Green Plate Coral - *SOLD*
Mummy Eye Chalice - *SOLD*
Brain Coral - *SOLD*
Orange Mouth Green Skirt Zoa - *SOLD*
Candy Apple Green - *SOLD*
Pink Mouth Silver Skirt Zoa - *SOLD*
Yellow Mouth Orange Skirt Zoa 10 - *SOLD*
Green Star Polyp Colony - *SOLD*
Flamethrower Mushroom - *SOLD*
Green Mushrooms - *SOLD*
Fuzzy Mushrooms - *SOLD*
Silver Yellow Skirt Zoas - *SOLD*
Zoa Rock - *SOLD*
Zoa Rock - *SOLD*

Zoa Rock 7" across I would say 100+ polyps- *$30* *Pending*









Green Hydnophora Colony - *$10 or free with anything else* *Pending*









Multi Polyp Rock (2 zoa types and 2 mushroom types) - *$40* *Pending*









Orange Rhodactis 3 on a rock - *$20* *Pending*









Green SPS - *$10*









Green Mouth Orange Skirt Zoas about 10 polyps - *$5 or free with other purchase* *Pending*









Red Mouth Green Skirt Zoas about 15 polyps - *$10* *Pending*


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Corals!


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

Christmas Sale is over


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump new prices


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump again


----------



## hotrod (Nov 1, 2011)

*birdsnest,monti and elegance*

Interested in the birdsnest and monti on the rock and the Elegance,if you still have them. Email me or cel 604 861 9492
thanks


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

list updated


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

price and list updated


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

list updated


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump again


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

price and list updated


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

Last update! Prices and list updated


----------

